# advice on where to deposit my 105k savings



## thebuk (4 May 2010)

hello everyone i am new here and would really appreciate some advice on where to deposit my 105k savings, where it can be accessed at no more than 21 days notice and i can get the best possible returns while it is there.


----------



## Lightning (4 May 2010)

The below is the best rate available ...



> *[broken link removed]* (Discuss)
> _*3.30%*_ on €2,000 minimum to €2,000,000 maximum.
> Note 1: Instant access.
> Note 2: *NB: Interest is reduced if more than 6 withdrawals are made a year* (Apr-Mar).
> Deposit Protection: UK Financial Services Compensation Scheme


----------



## Anfear (5 May 2010)

I think a useful question is always: what is the max I am likely to need within 21 days? 3 months? 1 year?
In my opinion, very unlikely to be the whole sum, so split between different deposit institutions might suit? Have you looked at the National Solidarity Bond for a portion?


----------



## crabbybear (5 May 2010)

Might as well have the money in Anglo as National solidarity bond as relying on the state not defaulting.

If state does default what would happen to money in National solidarity Bond or certs \ bonds with an post ? 

Have read a lot of discussions but not sure on deposits - are deposits in Rabo different even though covered by 100k irish scheme?


----------



## Lightning (5 May 2010)

Anfear said:


> Have you looked at the National Solidarity Bond for a portion?



The OP wants 21 days access. The 10 year term deposit called the National Solidarity Bond is not suitable unless you are happy not to have access for 10 years.


----------



## Lightning (5 May 2010)

crabbybear said:


> If state does default what would happen to money in National solidarity Bond or certs \ bonds with an post ?



Nobody knows for certain. In Argentina, when they defaulted, savers lost their money. 



crabbybear said:


> Have read a lot of discussions but not sure on deposits - are deposits in Rabo different even though covered by 100k irish scheme?



Rabo is covered by the Dutch scheme.


----------



## boe (10 May 2010)

CiaranT said:


> Nobody knows for certain. In Argentina, when they defaulted, savers lost their money.
> 
> 
> I was going to put 15k to 20k into AnPost Savings Bonds,  what do people think? Would I be better off just putting it into Irish Nationwide as the return is practically the same


----------



## Rujib (17 May 2010)

CiaranT;Boe said:
			
		

> Nobody knows for certain. In Argentina, when they defaulted, savers lost their money.
> 
> 
> I was going to put 15k to 20k into AnPost Savings Bonds, what do people think? Would I be better off just putting it into Irish Nationwide as the return is practically the same


 
I'm in the same boat, but I have gone from nervous about keeping too much of my savings in any Irish institution (including government bonds) to being nervous about having too much in any Euro denominated account in any Euro country.

I would really like to hear from anybody who has gone about setting up a Swiss bank account!! I mean for relatively small amounts. Say €30k ish!

Is it a big deal? Are there downsides? If so what, apart from exchange rate risk?

R


----------

